# When to come off depression meds?



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

So I put this in my other thread, but lets face it, that one has turned into a journal with a bunch of wall-o-texts. Anyone know a way to rename a thread?

So anyway, I stopped taking my depression med yesterday knowing I would see the doc for a regular checkup that day. Well, it turns out that the reason I was doing well enough that I thought I could drop the meds was BECAUSE of the meds... Duh. So yesterday was pretty bad. 

My question is, how long before those of you who had the help of chemistry to get through this were good enough on your own to drop the pill?

I'm a bit worried about dependency.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

Until you get a new GF !


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Regardless you're supposed to wean off meds S L O W L Y not go cold turkey. 

My best friend took meds for about 6 months during her divorce but then yes found someone else and was able to get off them.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

lostinspaces said:


> So I put this in my other thread, but lets face it, that one has turned into a journal with a bunch of wall-o-texts. Anyone know a way to rename a thread?
> 
> So anyway, I stopped taking my depression med yesterday knowing I would see the doc for a regular checkup that day. Well, it turns out that the reason I was doing well enough that I thought I could drop the meds was BECAUSE of the meds... Duh. So yesterday was pretty bad.
> 
> ...


Dependence is not an issue.

They either help you or they do not.


----------

